# Samsung Mesmerize EI20



## Yeeeee (Feb 22, 2012)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ODIN/Heimdall

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello, I have been looking for the Odin Stock Unrooted EI20 but can't find it anywhere. Can someone point me to where I could find it please?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeeeee said:


> Mod Type:: ROM
> 
> Difficulty:: Moderate
> 
> ...


I've posted a link on the thread titled "Insurance Phone Replaced W/ Ei20?".
Post number 36 on page 4.
Regards


----------



## Yeeeee (Feb 22, 2012)

Could you please reupload? Link says file has been removed.

Edit-NVM got it thanks!


----------

